# Biggest motor to hang off of a gheenoe 15’4



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

Don't go much over 100LBs. Those old school 2 stroke 15 horse motors are the ticket for these hulls. They are SUPER weight sensitive. You'll get more ponies for less weight with a two stroke.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

Every story I've ever heard involving a swamped gheenoe involved a 15'4" and a motor that was "probably too much for the boat." I would proceed with extreme caution and stick to the USCG tag. Just my 2 cents - best of luck!


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

Well I could tell you some that didn't involve motors being overpowered but I agree with that. Everyone I've ever known who had an old 25 horse Johnnyrude laying around that they decided to put on ended up flipping it.


----------



## secretsquirrelflyfishing (Nov 9, 2015)

I had a 5 HP Tohatsu 4 stroke on mine and it was perfect for the boat; went plenty fast and safe too.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

My buddy had a 15 high sider with an 8 hp tohatsu 2 stroke. That's about as fast as I would want to go in that boat.


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

I've got a 9.9 2 stroke, at 74 pounds, that I'm putting on my Highsider - and I understand it's pretty easy to turn it into a 15. I won't do that, but if someone did it I think all they'd have to do is not twist on the grip so much in squirrelly conditions and it wouldn't go so fast. But maybe there's some law against that.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I had a Tohatsu 9.9 4 Stroke on mine. I am also a small guy so the weight was manageable. Like previously stated very weight sensitive. Almost swamped the boat when trying get a monster red in the boat in flat water.


----------



## Thebluegheenoe (Jan 9, 2019)

Thanks everyone for the replies. It’s not so much horsepower I’m concerned with I think the 15 horse will be perfect for what I’m doing. just because you have all the power doesn’t mean you have to use it but it’s nice to have when you do need it for when you load the boat down or have to outrun a storm or make long runs etc. but it seems like my 9.9 might be too much weight for the boat. I just don’t want to stress out the transom or have it feel extra tippy with all the weight. No problem though I’ll probably end up just waiting till I get the 15 horse fixed and then get out on the water. Thank you


----------



## scottsflyshop (Oct 2, 2011)

I have a NMZ with a 9.9 on it and had a non-nmz before with a 6hp on it. Both motors were fine, but I'd like to have a 15hp on it. If you're making a long run and it's flat calm, the extra HPs would be nice to have.


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

I had a 2 stoke Yamaha 15 HP on my 15'4" and it ran fine. Top speed by GPS was 23 MPH with all fishing gear, trolling motor and me (225 lb). I also ran it with a 1974 9.9 HP Evinrude and got 17 MPH. Did not run it wide open that much with the 15 HP but at times it was nice to have for the reasons you mention. Like any small boat you need to consider sea conditions and how you load your boat to stay out of trouble. Because of the weight I would not put a 15 HP 4 stroke on the back. Good luck in bringing your boat back to life.


----------

